# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Трабла с Установщиком Windows

## Фади

Такая тема. Хочу установить Visual Studio, какие версии ток не пробовал, везде ошибка установи фреймворка 4.5. Попробовал в ручную фреймворк 4 5 поставить, там же выявил траблу, что не могу установить из-за якобы невозможности доступа к установщику виндовс. Пошарил в интернете, перерегистрировал типо, еще на оф сайте майкрософт скрипт нашел на сброс параметров службы, тоже не помогло. Ну тестанул на виртуалке, скачал образ винды с торрента, установил ВС туда, все ок установилось, а на моей винде нифига, как лох сижу(((( Шо делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Напишите для начала какую версию Windows Вы используете.

----------


## hatab JR

Я с другого аккаунта продолжу. 7 винда домашняя

----------


## HealtHelp

Образ чистый? Откуда загружали?

Думаю, что проблема именно в образе. Переустановите систему с другим образом, а лучше - поставьте windows 10.

----------


## hatab JR

Мне этот комп дарили еще в далеком 11 году, поэтому какой образ сказать не могу. На винду 10 переходить как-то не хочется, говорят оперативки больше ест, чем 7, да и денег на лицензию 10ки нет)

----------

